# 3 Big Problems with Ficious Jigs



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I`m speechless Kelly, Joe with nipple rings:yikes:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

.......the though leaves me speechless too. How many dozen you need Joe?

Harree


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Bryon for sure.


I saw that! :yikes: Trust me Kelly, if I had the money I'd order more than I have now :lol:



Michael Wagner said:


> Nah gotta be Duffy for sure, and if he ever comes up with one with wiskers you know Joeker is gonna run out and get his ears pierced :lol::lol:


Wiskers huh? hmmmm :evil:



ficious said:


> .......the though leaves me speechless too. How many dozen you need Joe?
> 
> Harree


Better give him a lot Harry, you know that old age thing catching up with him, he'll lost most of them :evilsmile


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Fish frys the last two nights from ficious jig  (glo bug eye)


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Other problems are your fishing partners will want to use your jigs.
And you will have to keep your filet knife sharp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Ears or nipples Mikey?
> That yer secret Yoker? Magical Ficious Nipple Rings guiding the path to fish like a tuning stick?


:16suspect


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> I`m speechless Kelly, Joe with nipple rings:yikes:


:16suspect :16suspect


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> .......the though leaves me speechless too. How many dozen you need Joe?
> 
> Harree


:16suspect :16suspect :16suspect


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

just ordered me up a bunch of ficious stuff after reading this post


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

There should be some type of compensation for RJ's free infomercial.


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

*but who would wear little fishies in their ears??? * Hu.Hum:16suspect........ That would be me And I hope that I get a pair before Neil Joe & Bryon


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

icefishin nutz said:


> *but who would wear little fishies in their ears??? * Hu.Hum:16suspect........ That would be me And I hope that I get a pair before Neil Joe & Bryon


I don't even know how I got roped into this  :yikes: :rant:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

DE82 said:


> I don't even know how I got roped into this  :yikes: :rant:


Trollers


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

just ordered some of these jigs today....i hope i don't have any of the problems you guys have been having......


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stinky reinke said:


> Trollers


:coco:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

DE82 said:


> :coco:


 
Shouldn't you be at weight training?? I thought that was from 3:00 to 5:00.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

bansheejoel said:


> just ordered me up a bunch of ficious stuff after reading this post


Likewise. Can't wait to try 'em out!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stinky reinke said:


> Shouldn't you be at weight training?? I thought that was from 3:00 to 5:00.


:gaga: I recommend you worry more about your life and less about mine kiddo.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

DE82 said:


> :gaga: I recommend you worry more about your life and less about mine kiddo.


Just trying to help


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Ya know it's tough enough trying to keep the ficious jigs out of my son's ice boxs but now I hear HaRi's got hoodies and tee shirts to go with the rest of the aggravation.....bad enough I gotta hide my ficious hat...........:banghead3:nono::evil:


----------

